# 100% fertilization rate but no blastocysts



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi all
Our last IVF cycle went really bad. I had 9 eggs retrieved, 5 injected and all fertilized. Until day 3 all looked beautiful. On Day 5 we received a call and all 4 had arrested and one was still at morula stage. This one went to make a very bad quality blastocyst. Has anyone ever been in the same boat? During the previous cycle we managed to have three high quality blastocysts, with only 60% fertilization rate. The embryologist said that cycle by cycle differs and next one may mirror better results. Has something like this ever happened to you?
How is it possible to have 100% fertilization rate and no embryos? How did i have so much fewer mature eggs this time? Could insufficient monitoring and wrong timing on HCG trigger affected the results? 

Thanks all and sorry for my long email


----------

